# Comment lire un podcast sur un iPod touch ?



## claud (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un iPod touch récent et je n'arrive pas à lire les podcasts de France-Culture alors que sur mon mac il suffit d'un clic pour les lire.

J'imagine qu'il me manque un Player ?

Merci des conseils.

Claud


----------



## Oizo (14 Mars 2011)

Les Podcast sur le Mac sont lus de quelle manière ? Dans iTunes ?


----------



## claud (15 Mars 2011)

1° Sur mon mac.
Sur un navigateur ; sur l'onglet podcast du site de France Culture il y a d'innombrables podcasts. Si j'en sélectionne un (d'un clic) une fenêtre s'ouvre et la lecture commence.

2° Sur mon iPod : la même fenêtre s'ouvre mais muette !
Avec l'App Radio France rien à faire pour trouver des podcasts de France Culture.
Avec l'App France Culture on peut trouver des podcasts et les écouter mais il y en a peu.
(et c'est un peu compliqué)
D'où mon souhait de trouver le player permettant de les lire tous facilement sur Safari.

Merci.


----------



## Oizo (15 Mars 2011)

Pour écouter les Podcasts sur l'iPod, il faut les télécharger dans iTunes.

Aller dans iTunes sur ton Mac, onglet "Podcasts" à gauche, aller ensuite sur répertoire des Podcasts, chercher France Culture, tous les podcasts apparaissent, il suffit de s'abonner à ceux qui t'intéressent (c'est gratuit bien sûr), et ils se mettront à jour tout seul dans iTunes. Il suffira de brancher ton iPod au Mac pour que les Podcasts se copient dessus.


----------



## claud (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour Oizo.

Certes pour un iPod non touch, c'est la seule solution ; mais pour un iPod touch avec un accès à internet je pensais trouver plus simple.

Merci encore.


----------



## paniss (8 Juillet 2018)

ce n'est pas une réponse que j'apporte ici, mais au contraire une demande: merci d'avance

on m'a offert dernièrement un IPOD 4 modèle MKWR2NF/A version 10.3.3 (14G60)
je m'en sers principalement pour écouter des podcasts (émissions de radio exclusivement)
pour mettre ces podcasts sur l'IPOD pas de problèmes;
par contre quand je veux l'écouter, c'est un peu la roulette russe: j'écoute l'émission et brutalement ça stoppe et un message apparait: "vous n'êtes pas connecté à internet"... Un coup ça marche, un coup ça ne marche pas;
qu'est-ce que j'ai raté ou coché ou décoché?
merci bien sincèrement de votre aide
Paniss


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (8 Juillet 2018)

Salut,

Il y a l’appli Podcasts d’Apple qui est sûrement la meilleure sur le marché. Normalement, elle est installée d’office mais tu la trouve dans l’app store directement sur le iPod. A partir de cette appli, si tu es connectée à Internet, tu peux synchroniser tes abonnements avec un autre appareil Apple, il suffit de cocher Synchroniser les podcasts dans les réglages sur chaque appareil, Mac inclus. Sinon ça se fait via iTunes. Tu peux aussi t’abonner à des podcasts directement à partir de l’appli, toujours avec une connexion internet.

Après tu peux choisir d’écouter les podcasts en streaming ou les télécharger, là aussi faut aller voire les réglages, tu as plein d’options !

Perso, je dois avoir un en vingtaine d’abonnements que je gère directement sur l’iPhone avec une synchronisation sur l’iPad.

a+


----------



## paniss (9 Juillet 2018)

VincentT a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il y a l’appli Podcasts d’Apple qui est sûrement la meilleure sur le marché. Normalement, elle est installée d’office mais tu la trouve dans l’app store directement sur le iPod. A partir de cette appli, si tu es connectée à Internet, tu peux synchroniser tes abonnements avec un autre appareil Apple, il suffit de cocher Synchroniser les podcasts dans les réglages sur chaque appareil, Mac inclus. Sinon ça se fait via iTunes. Tu peux aussi t’abonner à des podcasts directement à partir de l’appli, toujours avec une connexion internet.
> 
> ...


bonjour
merci Vincent
je vais essayer le streaming: où faut-il aller pour ce réglage?
merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (9 Juillet 2018)

paniss a dit:


> bonjour
> merci Vincent
> je vais essayer le streaming: où faut-il aller pour ce réglage?
> merci encore



Salut,

Si tu as l’appli Podcasts d’Apple tu vas dans Réglages / Podcasts / Épisodes téléchargés / Télécharger et là tu choisis ton option (tu retrouves les mêmes dans iTunes). Si tu ne veux que du streaming, tu choisi non.
Ceci dit je te conseille vivement de les télécharger, surtout sur un iPod qui est quand même tributaire d’une connexion Wi-fi. En plus tu as la possibilité de demander à l’appli de supprimer les épisodes lus.

a+


----------



## USB09 (20 Juillet 2018)

Par défaut l’application Podcast télécharge vos derniers abonnements.


----------

